#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-09
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324411#p324411>
<sp> Καλημέρα.
<sp> Πως μπορώ να αφαιρέσω από προεπιλογή σε κάθε φάκελο να είναι ορατά τα κρυφά αρχεία;
<kerato> sp: gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences show-hidden-files false
<simosx> Πριν λίγο ανακοινώθηκε το http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324420#p324420>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2497-1: NTP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2497-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2496-1: GNU binutils vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2496-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2495-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2495-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324470#p324470>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2498-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2498-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324482#p324482>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-11
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324485#p324485>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324487#p324487>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324489#p324489>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324494#p324494>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Flash sale για το κινητό bq Aquaris E4.5 (Ubuntu Edition) <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/11-02-15/flash-sale-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B7%CF%84%CF%8C-bq-aquaris-e45-ubuntu-edition>
<DimG> Kalimera
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324498#p324498>
<Stella> Καλησπερα σας
<Guest99608> Είναι καποιος Online να με βοηθησει σχετικα με εγκασταση ubuntu σε netbook?
<Guest99608> Είναι καποιος Online να με βοηθησει σχετικα με εγκασταση ubuntu σε netbook?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324510#p324510>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324511#p324511>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324517#p324517>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2499-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2499-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324519#p324519>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324521#p324521>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324522#p324522>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-12
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324593#p324593>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2488-2: ClamAV vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2488-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-13
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324594#p324594>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324602#p324602>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324605#p324605>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324620#p324620>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324621#p324621>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324622#p324622>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324627#p324627> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324625#p324625>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324628#p324628>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324630#p324630>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324634#p324634> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324633#p324633>
<kerato>  /ignore Euaki ALL
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324636#p324636>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324642#p324642>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324646#p324646> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324645#p324645>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-14
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324650#p324650>
<George0k00> https://launchpad.net/gkl-freedos/0.0/0.3/+download/KL-DOSv03.img
<Tassos> ΚΑΛΗΜΈΡΑ ! :)
<Tassos> στον firefox πλέον δε παίζει κάτι με autoplay σε iframe κώδικα;
<Tassos> διότι προσπαθώ σε μια HTML σελίδα που κάνω να βάλω ένα iframe με ένα βίντεο από το youtube, στον chrome παίζει
<Tassos> στον firefox οχι
<Tassos> δε μπορώ να το διορθώσω; το έχει απενεργοποιήσει ο firefox αυτό;
<Tassos> βάζω αυτό :
<Tassos> <iframe width="0" height="0" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/λαλαλα?autoplay=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<Tassos> αλλά δε παίζει .. :( όπως είπα στον chrome όμως είναι οκ
<Tassos> καμία λύση;
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-15
<sp> geia sas
<sp> όταν μπαινω στην ιστοσελίδα google-maps οι χάρτες «μαυρίζουν» περίπου ένα δευτερόλεπτο απο την εμφανιση τους!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΙΧΧΧ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324691#p324691>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Linux Foundation courses μέσω edX. (Δωρεάν) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320523#p320523>
<Greg___> παιδία έχω πρόβλημα, έχω ubuntu 12.04 LTS και κόλυσε
<Greg___> δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα
<Greg___> όμως λειτουργεί το pc
<Greg___> αλλά σαν να πάγωσαν όλα
<Greg___> ( ίσος φταίει η γραφικών.. ) αλλά ξέρετε μήπως αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι; Ώστε να μην το κλείσω από το κουμπι ;; :(
<Greg___> ευχαριστώ
<kerato> control+alt+F1 ?
<kerato> control+alt+print screen+ REISUB ?
<Greg___> kerato: σε εμένα λες;
<Greg___> REISUB ποιο είναι; ( ο πρώτος συνδιασμός που μου είπες δεν έκανε κάτι )
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-15
<OTrelosXhmikos91> Kalhspera paidia antimetopizw ena provlima edw kai meres exw dokimasei ta pada kai dn vriskw lush mhpws mporei akneis na em voithisei parakalw ? :/
<OTrelosXhmikos91> sthn ousia afto p thelw na kanw einai na dimiourgisw  ena windows 10 bootable usb apo ta ubuntu 15.10 to usb flash drive m einai 16gb
<simosx> OTrelosXhmikos91, τι έχεις δοκιμάσει μέχρι στιγμής;
<OTrelosXhmikos91> exw dokimasei meso tou gparted unetbooting kai meso winusb
<OTrelosXhmikos91> genika oti pliroforia m  evgaze sto inetrnet dokimasa
<simosx> Τι δεν δούλεψε με το WinUSB;
<OTrelosXhmikos91> to winusb dn doyulevei genikos :(
<OTrelosXhmikos91> dn mou anoigei to programma
<simosx> Έχεις 15.10 ενώ το PPA παρέχει πακέτο μέχρι 15.04.
<OTrelosXhmikos91> isws giafto ki egw afto psiliastika opote dn yparxei priptwsh na aknw kati na to kanw na doulepsei ?
<simosx> Φαίνεται ότι θα χρειαστεί να εγκαταστήσεις κάποια έκδοση Windows μέσω Virtualbox, και από εκεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις το παρεχόμενο εργαλείο.
<simosx> Μπορείς να κάνεις το WinUSB να δουλέψει, ωστόσο θα χρειαστεί να εμβαθύνεις. Μπορεί να σου είναι πιο εύκολο το Virtualbox+Windows.
<OTrelosXhmikos91> malista katalava an yapxrei kapoios tropos na to kanw na doulepsei pistevw tha m tan poio eukolo giati h diadikasia virtualbox tha parei kai wres
<junka> http://onetransistor.blogspot.de/2014/09/make-bootable-windows-usb-from-ubuntu.html
<junka> dokimasmeno
<junka> oh lol eixe vgei :P
<aris> καλησπέρα παιδιά, έχω win 10 64 bt και θέλω να έχω dual boot μαζί με ubuntu, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποια έκδοση να κατεβάσω ?? ευχαριστώ
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-17
<Vinux7> hello
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα! :)
<Tassos> Έχω ένα θέμα που με παραξενεύει και λιγάκι μου σπάει τα νεύρα
<Tassos> έχω 2 οθόνες και η μια είναι και πιο καινούρια και είναι πολύ καλή, δεν έχω κανένα θέμα
<Tassos> την καινούρια την συνδέω με HDMI και την παλιά με VGA
<Tassos> στην παλιά όμως έχω το εξής σπαστικό φαινόμενο.. φαίνονται οι γραμμές των frames,  των ανανεώσεων ( αν δε κάνω λάθος )
<Tassos> τέλος πάντων φαίνονται πέρα πέρα κάτι γραμμές σε όλη την οθόνη να τρεμοπαίζουν..
<Tassos> αυτό δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αισθητό.. μπορώ να βλέπω στην οθόνη αυτή χωρίς θέμα.. αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αισθητό!
<Tassos> οπότε και σπαστικό και δε ξέρω πόσο καλό κάνει..
<Tassos> από το AMD Catalyst Control Center της γραφικών μου.. δε βλέπω να μπορώ να κάνω και πολλα... :/
<Tassos> καμία ιδέα ;
<perian222> παιδια καλησπερα, ποτε θα ανοιξει η σελιδα ξανα? μηπως ξερετε?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-18
<ath31> με συγχωρειτε που πηγε το ubuntu-gr.org?
<ath31> δεν ειναι κανενας εδω
<birdland> καλησπέρα
<birdland> πολυ καινουργιος στο linux και ψαχομαι
<birdland> πως μπορω να βαλω ελληνικα στο office libre?
<birdland> run xubuntu 15.04
<birdland> και παρακαλω οχι γελια και κοροιδιες
<birdland> ολοι απο εκει ξεκινησατε καποια στιγμη
<birdland> ευχαριστω
<birdland> κανείς διαθέσιμος;
<koleygr> Εχουμε κανενα νεο απο αυτους που ασχολουνται με την αλλαγη server?
<koleygr> Δεν το ηξερα.... αλλα τελικα ειμαι εθισμενος στο forummaw
<robopal> :D
<koleygr> forum μας
<kerato> edw xasame ton pantelh ki esy mas les gia servers
<koleygr> Αυτος ειχε δωσει οτι ειχε να δωσει στον κοσμο
<koleygr> το forum μας εχει πολλα να δωσει ακομα :)
<koleygr> αντε να εγραφε δυο τραγουδακια ακομα με ιδια μουσικη και αλλους στοιχους
<koleygr> κακια ε?
<koleygr> ντροπη μου
<robopal> o sfakianakis gurise sto posto tou, na ksereis
<koleygr> χαχαχα
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας
<RODIFIRE> εχω ενα προβλημα με τα Ubuntu απο την αρχη που το εγκαταστησα με τα αρχεια
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη να μεταφερω αρχεια να βαζω σε φακελους και ετσι
<RODIFIRE> μερικες φορες σκαλονει και μου κλεινουν ολα τα παραθυρα που εχω ανοιχτα με αρχεια
<RODIFIRE> η κολαει το συγκεκριμενο παραθυρο :/
<RODIFIRE> το ιδιο φυσικα και με την επιφανεια οταν κολλανε τα αρχεια. τωρα το ξανα επαθα και δεν βλεπω κανενα αρχειο που ειχα στην επειφανεια
<RODIFIRE> ουτε κανει τιποτα αν παταω δεξη κλικ μονο το φοντο μου βλεπω. ξερει κανεις τι φταιει?
<koleygr> Προσωπικά μου ακούγεται σαν να εχει προβλημα ο δισκος σου
<koleygr> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως
<koleygr> Αν θες ριξε μια ματια στο δισκο σου
<RODIFIRE> με εναν 3 ΤΒ ασχολουμε αλλα κολλαει και ο ssd? (επειφανια εργασιας του ubuntu?) πως να ριξω μια ματια δλδ?
<kerato> des kanena disks ti leei
<kerato> des kanena dmesg
<kerato> aman ola ta provlhmata thn wra pou sxolame erxeste
<RODIFIRE> και που τα βλεπω αυτα? :)
<kerato> disks=gnome-disks
<kerato> dmesg einai entolh thn dineis se terminal
<kerato> des tis teleyftaies grames mee p.x. dmesg |tail -100
<robopal> RODIFIRE, egw pantos de tha empisteuomoun leitourgiko pou mou eksafanizei arxeia
 * robopal windows user
<kerato> troll
<robopal> RODIFIRE, pantos, egw pisteuw oti kati kaneis lathos esu. de ftaiei to ubuntu :P
<robopal> there, fixed.
<RODIFIRE> ψαχνω να το βρω αλλα μου εχει πολλα για usb 8-3 λεει
<RODIFIRE> χαχαχα καλα δεν αποκλειται το λαθος να ειναι δικο μου γιαυτο ψαχνω :/
<robopal> gia pes mas pos exeis stisei to pc
<robopal> ti setup exeis kanei, pos to egkatestises
<RODIFIRE> ειχα windows 7 Και 10 τα 10 μου δημιουργησαν προβλημα στα 7 οποτε εκανα format to partision του
<RODIFIRE> και μετα ενω ειχα windows 10 Mονο
<RODIFIRE> εφτιαξα ενα 3 parition για Ubuntu οπου τα περασα και εχω Ubuntu και windows 10 μαζι
<RODIFIRE> εχω τα ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<RODIFIRE> και τα εκανα εγκατασταση απο dvd (το εκαψα απο windows 10 με δικο της προγραμμα γιατι δεν ειχα κατι κατεβασμενο
<RODIFIRE> εβαλα swap 2 gb Μνημη
<RODIFIRE> και τα υπολοιπα για /
<RODIFIRE> τωρα δεν ξερω τι αλλο ειναι να πω δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλος σαυτα (δεν ξερω και αν ειπα και ασχετα :Ρ )
<RODIFIRE> δεν μπορω να βρω κατι να λεει  dmesg |tail -100 μου εχει παρα πολλα :/
<robopal> ola auta einai ston 3tb disko?
<robopal> ston ssd ti einai?
<RODIFIRE> στον ssd εχω 4 partinion 2 για ubuntu  ενα για windows 10 και ενα αδειο για να ξανα βαλω τα windows 7 αν γινεται
<RODIFIRE> στον 3ΤΒ εχω μονο αρχεια και ετσι
<robopal> ok
<robopal> twra eisai me ubuntu?
<RODIFIRE> ναι
<robopal> nai vevaia :P afou etrekses dmesg
<robopal> ha!
<robopal> loipon
<RODIFIRE> χαχαχα :P
<kerato> gdb 8elei edw
<robopal> dwse tin entoli mount
<robopal> kai kane paste edw ti sou leei
<robopal> thelw na ton valw na kanei kanena cp apo termatiko, katalaves?
<kerato> ok
<RODIFIRE> dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) none on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts 
<robopal> opote den exeis mounted kanena windows partition oute ton 3tb disko
<RODIFIRE> Μαλλον :P
<robopal> sto desktop twra ti exeis?
<robopal> exeis kanena icon my computer, h pos to leei? :p
<RODIFIRE> δεν βλεπω τιποτα τωρα απο αρχεια desktop εχει ακομα φαει κολλυμα
<robopal> o 3tb diskos einai eswterikos h ekswterikos?
<RODIFIRE> εσωτερικος ειναι
<robopal> ok
<RODIFIRE> α οκ βλεπω τα αρχεια τι θες να δω δεν καταλαβα :Ρ
<robopal> ti anoikses?
<robopal> mia pepsi
<RODIFIRE> πατισα να ανοιξη απο αριστερα η το εικονιδιο αρχεια
<RODIFIRE> και μου τα φορτοσε
<RODIFIRE> εγω γενικα προβλημα με αυτο το θεμα και μερικες φορες συχνα :/
<RODIFIRE> χανω και της ανοιχτες καρτελες αρχειον που εχω και ετσι
<robopal> patas mipos to X ?
<robopal> h alt-f4?
<RODIFIRE> οχι ρε συ αυτο το παθαινω οταν πχ πανω να κανω μια μεταφορα αρχειον ή οταν παταω σε μερικες εικονες την πρωτη επιλογη να μπουνε σε ενα φακελο
<RODIFIRE> γενικα ειναι κατι που μου το κανει και μου κλεινουν πολλα μαζι δεν ειναι οτι κλεινω εγω καταλαθος καποια καρτελα και ετσι
<robopal> apo command line cp ksereis na kaneis?
<RODIFIRE> εεεε μαλλον οχι :P
<robopal> dwse fdisk -l
<RODIFIRE> "fdisk -l"
<RODIFIRE> ?
<robopal> nai
<RODIFIRE> δεν μου κανει κατι
<RODIFIRE> με βγαζει ακριβος απο κατω
<robopal> se termatiko e
<robopal> ok me sudo mprosta
<RODIFIRE> ok :)
<robopal> /dev/sdb einai o 3tb?
<RODIFIRE> nai Disk /dev/sdb: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes
<robopal> sdb1?
<robopal> ls /mnt  exei tipota ekei mesa?
<RODIFIRE> Disk /dev/sdb: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes 256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 363376 cylinders, total 5860533168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0x21dcebc4     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT Partition 1 does
<RODIFIRE> mallon oxi
<robopal> gia dwse, mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<robopal> to kanei?
<RODIFIRE> οχι
<RODIFIRE> μονο root
<robopal> kanto me sudo
<robopal> kai meta, mount |grep sdb   kai paste edw ti leei
<RODIFIRE> you must specify the filesystem type
<lightspot21> καλησπέρα
<robopal> as to kanoume
<RODIFIRE> τι να κανουμε?
<robopal> sudo -o ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<robopal> sudo mount -o ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<RODIFIRE> μου εβγαλε πολλα και μετα στην δευτερη εντολη μου εβγαλε το ιδιο
<robopal> gmt den einai -o einai -t
<RODIFIRE> να το κανω udo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 δλδ?
<RODIFIRE> και επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινεται να κανω εγκατασταση τα widnwos 7  η αν θα εχω κανα προβλημα με τα Ubuntu ή windows 10
<robopal> giati den evales windows 10 panw sta 7?
<robopal> mporeis na vgaleis ta 10 na guriseis sta 7
<robopal> nai tha exeis problima pantos me to boot loader
<RODIFIRE> θα ηθελα να εχω τα 7 που ειναι συμβατα με ολα οσα εχω ομως θελω να "μαθω" και τα 10
<RODIFIRE> καταλαβα
<RODIFIRE> με το που εβαλα τα 10 ειχα θεμα με uefi πριν γιατι τα 7 δεν τα ειχα sp1 και δεν υποστιριζαν και κατι τετοιο
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<RODIFIRE> καλησπερα :)
<RODIFIRE> μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο με το προβλημα που εχω?
<robopal> to mount egine telika?
<RODIFIRE> δεν το δοκιμαστα με t
<RODIFIRE> με ο δεν μου ειχε κανει κατι
<robopal> nai itan lathos entoli eipa
<robopal> pao na koimithw
<RODIFIRE> οκ καλο βραδυ
<RODIFIRE> και ευχαριστω ολυ
<RODIFIRE> πολυ*
<RODIFIRE> μηπως μπορει καποιος αλλος να με βοηθησει?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-19
<talos-mintgr> back
<talos-mintgr> wrong chat :P
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας
<RODIFIRE> μηπως μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει με το προβλημα μου που εχω εδω και μερες :(
<RODIFIRE> κυριως το προβλημα μου το κανει οταν μεταφερω πχ πολλες φωτογραφειες μου η πολλα πχ anime βιντεο και ετσι
<RODIFIRE> μου βγαζει το μαραθυρακι με την μπαρα ποσο ακομα απομενει
<RODIFIRE> αλλα η πορτοκαλη γραμμη κολλαει και γενικα δεν κανει τιποτα απλα μου γραφει προετοιμασια μετακινησης
<RODIFIRE> μετα για να κανω την δουλεια μου πρεπει να πατησω "χ" και ξανα και μετα μου βγαζει νεο παραθυρο που με ρωταει για εξαναγκασμο τερματισμου :/
<RODIFIRE> αν τα κανω λιγα λιγα δεν μου κολλαει :/ αλλα γενικα εχω θεματακαι
<robopal> einai poly sovaro auto
<RODIFIRE> :(
<robopal> de jerw oute ean einai hardware h software error
<robopal> gia posa arxeia milame?
<RODIFIRE> με WIndows πχ δεν ετυχε να εχω τετοιο προβλημα δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση
<robopal> posa einai ta polla?
<RODIFIRE> πχ 300 περιπου
<robopal> siga ta polla
<RODIFIRE> 800
<RODIFIRE> 1000
<RODIFIRE> μεχρι τοσα εχω μεταφερει
<robopal> ok
<RODIFIRE> ομως μου το εχει κανει και με 130 αλλα οχι παταν
<robopal> gia katse na kanw kanena geniko google search mipos mas dwsoun kamia idea
<RODIFIRE> οκ περιμενω και ευχαριστω πολυ εκ τον πρωτερον! :)
<robopal> no idea
<robopal> xreiazomaste kapoio error message
<robopal> eite kane copy arxeia apo termatiko me -v
<robopal> eite na doume to /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg  de jerw kati tetoio
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη πως να το κανω για να βρω error message γιατι δεν μου εμφανιζει κατι
<robopal> extes prospathousame na kanoume mount apo termatiko to disko gia na kanoume cp
<robopal> copy apo poy kaneis kai apotygxanei? apo to linux pros to 3tb disko h anapoda?
<RODIFIRE> μεταφερω της φωτο μου απο εναν φακελο κινητο σε εναν φακελο 2015 και τα 2 γινονται στον 3ΤΒ μου
<robopal> ginetai move h copy?
<RODIFIRE> move
<robopal> exei pollous upokatalogous?
<RODIFIRE> μισο να κοιταξω
<RODIFIRE> απο τον 5 στον 6 το παω
<RODIFIRE> υποκαταλογο απο την αρχη του 3ΤΒ
<robopal> mou kanei entuposi pou apla kolaei kai de sou vgazei kanena minima lathous
<RODIFIRE> δεν ξερω :/ την 3 μερα μου ειχε βγαλει ενα μηνυμα που αποθηκευσα καπου αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει καμια σχεση θα στο στειλω να δεις αν ειναι
<RODIFIRE> "Το 'net usershare' επέστρεψε σφάλμα 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο αρχείο ή κατάλογος Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing."
<RODIFIRE> δεν θυμαμαι καθολου τι εκανα τοτε απλα το αποθηκευσα να το κοιταξω καποια στιγμη
<RODIFIRE> ισως να ειναι και τελειως ασχετο η κατι απλο αυτο που μου εβγαλε δεν εδωσα σημασια
<RODIFIRE> ισως να μην μου βγαζει μηνυμα σφαλμα γιατι το κανω εγω εξαναγκασμο τερματισμου αφου το βλεπω οτι κολλαει και δεν μεταφερει :/ ξερω γω....
<RODIFIRE> μπορω να κανω κατι ? :/
<thegkohili> καλησπέρα
<robopal> mesw samba share ginetai share o diskos?
<robopal> that could be it
<robopal> de kserw apo samba, exw akousei mono kaka logia pantos :P
<robopal> opos px, exw akousei, oti kolaei...
<robopal> alla auto htan prin xronia
<robopal> to kanei akoma? :p
<thegkohili> καλησπέρα, έχω εναν dell με hybrid καρτα γραφικών ο οποίος, οταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία της κάρτας, κλείνει. Εγκατέστησα το bumblebee και το πρόλημα διορθώθηκε αλλα τώρα δεν μου αναγνωρίζει το hdmi όταν το συνδέω
<thegkohili> μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος σαυτό?? ευχαριστώ
<RODIFIRE> τι ειναι το saba?
<RODIFIRE> να πω και κατι αλλο που κανει, τωρα το αφησα να δω τι θα κανει που κολλησε και εφυγε το παραθυρακι αλλα ομως στα αρχεια μου δεν εφμανιζει τιποτα και σε προηγουμενος ή επομενους φακελους να παω δεν μου εμφανιζει κανενα αρχεια γενικα πρεπεÎ
<thegkohili> καλησπέρα, έχω εναν dell με hybrid καρτα γραφικών ο οποίος, οταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία της κάρτας, κλείνει. Εγκατέστησα το bumblebee και το πρόλημα διορθώθηκε αλλα τώρα δεν μου αναγνωρίζει το hdmi όταν το συνδέω
<NikTh> thegkohili: Για ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτά τα δυο links http://bit.ly/1Qp2jd2     ,     http://bit.ly/1Qp2mpb
<thegkohili> nikth έχω δει το πρώτο, απλά επειδή έχει διάφορα τεχνικά με .conf που τα φοβάμαι λίγο δεν ασχολήθηκα. Θα το κοιτάξω. Σευχαριστώ πολυ
<NikTh> thegkohili: Όπου κολλήσεις, εδώ είμαστε. :-)
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα
<RODIFIRE> καλημερα :)
<RODIFIRE> καλησπερα*
<RODIFIRE> lol
<George0k00> γιατί στο beta του 16.04 τo iso έχει γίνει 1,5 GB, ενώ η 15.10 είναι 1,2?
<George0k00> γρήγορη αλλαγή
<George0k00> υπολόγισα πως θα χρειάζομαι ~5 λεπτά περισσότερο για να το κατεβάζω :P
<RODIFIRE> εγω δεν ξερω απο αυτα :P αλλα βγηκε το 16? ποτε βγηκε? :P
<George0k00> rodifire, οχι δε βγήκε
<RODIFIRE> α οκ :P
<George0k00> στις 21 απριλίου βγαίνει, τώρα είναι σε alpha
<RODIFIRE> α ωραια αν αξιζει να το βαλω μπας και δεν εχω προβλημα ποια :) η θα δοκιμασω κανα αλλη εκδοση του ή κανα linux mind δεν ξερω μπας και ειμαι οκ :/
<George0k00> οπ
<George0k00> κάνω reboot και τα λέμε αργότερα
<RODIFIRE> οκ :)
<George0k00> πως στην πάτησα ετσι...
<George0k00> το bios δεν έβρησκε την κάρτα sd
<George0k00> φυσικά, μετά κατάλαβα ότι συνδέεται με pci στο laptop, από το οποίο bios δε bootarei
<George0k00> παρασύρθηκα, γιατί στο άλλο μου laptop (η sd card slot είχε usb) λειτουργούσε
<RODIFIRE_> αν και δεν εχω ιδεα απο περιεργια αν δεν βαριεσαι θες να μου πεις γιατι ηθελες την sd? :P
<George0k00> και εγώ, από περιέργεια ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω sd
<George0k00> βρήκα μία ξεχασμένη που είχα, και ψάχνω χρήσεις
<George0k00> άντε τώρα να ξανακάψω usb stick
<George0k00> + ότι είναι για την ικανοποίηση της κατασκευής
<RODIFIRE_> εγω θελω να αγορασω μια 128gb για το δικο μου Laptop  ελπιζω να την αναγνωριζει
<RODIFIRE_> για να εχω περισσοτερο χωρο οχι οτι το εχω για αποθηκευση αλλα για προσωρινα αρχεια οσο λειπο μεχρι να τα βαλω στον εξωτερικο μου, παιχνιδια και ετσι (αν παιζουν φυσικα απο sd :/ ) και ισως να δωσω περισσοτερο χωρο στο xubuntu Μου μετα απο αυτο
<George0k00> σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίζεται (εφόσον δεν είναι χαλασμένη), το πρόβλημά είναι ότι σε μερικά laptop δεν bootαρουν
<RODIFIRE_> μια καινουρια θελω να αγορασω απο skroutz στο τι δεν μπουταρουν?
<George0k00> με το "bootαρουν" εννοώ να μπορούν να φορτώσουν λειτουργικό σύστημα από το BIOS, όπως χρησιμοποιείς ένα φλασάκι/dvd για να εγκαταστήσεις windows/linux
<RODIFIRE_> τωρα καταλαβα τι λες, ενταξει εγω δεν νομιζω να το χρειαστω για τετοια χρηση ασε που με dvd εκανα την εγκατασταση :(
<RODIFIRE_> απο τα 14 για να παμε στα 16 οταν θελησουμε γινεται με κανονικη εγκατασταση οπως τα 14 η με "αναβαθμηση"?
<George0k00> μόλις κυκλοφορήσει η 16(21 απριλίου), μπορείς είτε να αναβαθμίσεις, κρατόντας αρχεία, εφαρμογές, ρυθμίσεις κλπ ή αν θες να εγκαταστήσεις εκ νέου τα 16
<RODIFIRE_> ωραια τοτες :) τελεια πως ειναι καλυτερα πιο ασφαλες και λιγοτερα προβληματα? ή το ιδιο ειναι?
<George0k00> στο ~90 % των περιπτώσεων, η αναβάθμιση, δεν θα φέρει προβλήματα, και η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης είναι πολύ απλή, (μην ξεχάσεις όμως να πάρεις ένα backup)
<RODIFIRE_> ναι σωστα παντα κανω backup αλλα και στο Laptop δεν νομιζω να εχω κατι που θελω
<RODIFIRE_> βασικα ποτε δεν εχω αρχεια και ετσι σε συστημα γιαυτον τον λογο
<kerato> pouse george
<RODIFIRE_> τα εχω σε εξωτερικο και ετσι μονο παιχνιδια-και ταινιες και τετοια που τα ξανα βρισκω
<George0k00> ωραίος
<RODIFIRE_> ειδικα τα laptop δεν τα εμπιστευομαι (6 μηνες το εχω το δικο μου) της κοπελας μου ενα sony vaio την εχει καψει 2 με 3 φορες σκληρο και το παρατησε και ο αδερφος μου παλι κατι ειχα παθει ( απο χαζομαρα του) με ενα lenovo οποτε τα προσεχω :/
<George0k00> όντως, άμα δεν προσέχουμε, και το χτυπάμε ή έχουμε ισχυρές δονήσεις, ο σκληρός θα μας αφήσει χρόνους
<RODIFIRE_> μπας και μας σωζουν οι ssd :P αν και οταν βαλουμε :P
<George0k00> στο netbook μου, ο σκληρός άντεξε 6 χρόνια, παρά την κακή χρήση πάντως
<NikTh> Οι SSD πλέον είναι προσιτοί και σίγουρα η καλύτερη αναβάθμιση για ένα Laptop (μαζί με τη RAM βέβαια). Κάντε τη όταν μπορέσετε.
<George0k00> NikTh, επειδή τους έχω στο μάτι, τι γνώμη έχεις για τους Intel?
<NikTh> Καλοί είναι όλοι. Μικρές οι διαφορές μεταξύ τους. Έχω όμως μια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στους Samsung
<George0k00> συγκεκριμένα κοιτάω για αυτόν http://www.e-shop.gr/ssd-intel-535-series-ssdsc2bw180h601-180gb-25-7mm-sata3-mlc-generic-single-pack-p-PER.305190
<NikTh> Τελικά είναι όντως κάπως ακριβοί αυτοί οι Intel. Μου το είχαν ξαναπεί, αλλά δεν το πολυ-πίστευα (Δεν το είχα ψάξει και ποτέ προσεκτικά).
<NikTh> 250 GB Samsung SSD Evo : http://tinyurl.com/zke9q3r
<NikTh> Comparison - Benchmarks : http://tinyurl.com/grgvwl6
<George0k00> σε samsung, υπάρχουν αρκετά καλύτερες τιμές, είχε βγει όμως ένα firmware, με ένα bug σε trim στο linux, αν θυμάμαι καλά
<George0k00> γενικώς, έχουν τέτοια θέματα οι samsung?
<NikTh> To bug αν θυμάμαι σωστά, υπήρχε σε όλα τα λειτουργικά (όχι μόνο σε Linux). Διορθώθηκε όμως με αναβάθμιση (και σχετικά γρήγορα).
<NikTh> Αναβάθμιση του Firmware από τη Samsung εννοώ. Άργησε λιγάκι (λιγάκι όμως) να βγάλει πακέτο αναβάθμισης για Linux, αλλά τελικά το έκανε.
<RODIFIRE_> εχω εναν  SSD INTEL 330 2,5" SATA3 180GB εδω και 3 χρονια
<NikTh> Κι εγώ έναν Samsung Evo 120GB περίπου στα ίδια χρόνια.
<RODIFIRE_> τον ειχα παει 132ευρω για τον σταθερο μου περιμενα οτι θα εβλεπα διαφορες σε ταχυτητα :/ αλλα το μονο που βλεπω ειναι σε κανα αρχειο να φορτονει νωριτερα :/ αλλα ευτυχως δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ακομα
<NikTh> Του έχω κάνει 400 φορματ (λέμε τώρα) , γενικά δεν τον προσέχω καθόλου, και πάει ακόμη σφαίρα. Όλως περιέργως δεν επηρεάστηκα από το τότε bug.
<NikTh> Για αν δεις τρελή διαφορά σε ταχύτητες, χρειάζεσαι SATAIII. Εγώ πάντως ακόμη και με SATAII (στο Laptop) η διαφορά σε:
<NikTh> Απόκριση λειτουγικού γενικά, φόρτωση προγραμμάτων, kernel compiling, boot time.. κλπ, ήταν (και είναι) εμφανής ακόμη και με το μάτι.
<NikTh> Δούλεψα κάποια στιγμή τον HDD (αυτόν που είχε το Laptop default) και νόμιζα ότι χάλασε το Laptop, ότι κάτι έπαθε. Σπάσανε τα νεύρα μου :P
<NikTh> Αυτό να το επισημάνω, ότι άπαξ και πάρει κάποιος SSD, δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός. Ειδικά γυρισμός στις 5400 στροφές (που συνήθως έχουν τα Laptop).
<RODIFIRE_> sata III εχω αλλα δεν καταλαβα κατι οταν εκανα την αλλαγη :/ με windows 7 Που ειχα
<RODIFIRE_> προσεξα πχ λιγα δευτερολεπτα νωριτερα και ετσι αλλα ισως δεν ηταν αυτο που περιμενα ή ακουγα ξερω γω :P
<NikTh> Τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Ακόμη και σε Windows θα έπρεπε να δεις διαφορά. πχ boot time σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα.
<RODIFIRE_> εγω τον εχω σε σταθερο
<RODIFIRE_> μπα δεν νομιζω να κανει 3 δευτερολεπτα 5-10 ισως  στο περιπου
<RODIFIRE_> Εχει γρηγορο boot δεν λεω αλλα οχι τοσο γρηγορο μπορει και πανω απο 10 δεν θυμαμαι :/
<NikTh> Κι εγώ έχω άλλον στον σταθερό, κι εκεί το Ubuntu κάνει 5-6 δευτερα να φτάσει μέχρι την login screen. Αυτό, επειδή είναι το hardware (το υπόλοιπο) σχετικά παλιό.
<NikTh> Έχω δει και 2-3 δεύτερα, και ίσως παρακάτω.
<NikTh> Πάντως θα έπρεπε να δεις διαφορά γενικά σε όλα. Από Read/Write περνάνε τα πάντα και όταν η ταχύτητα αυξάνετε από πχ 120MB σε 560ΜΒ , πρέπει να δεις διαφορά μεγάλη.
<NikTh> Αν δεν βλέπεις, κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
<RODIFIRE_> εγω εχω : AMD FX 8320 - M5A97 EVO R2.0" AM3+  - 8ram πιστευω ειναι καλα και "καινουριο"
<NikTh> αυξάνετε/αυξάνεται
<RODIFIRE_> για αντιγραφη δεν ξερω γιατι τον εχω μονο για λειτουργηκα οποτε η μονη αντιγραφη ειναι απο ssd σε hdd
<NikTh> ΟΚ, ίσως τότε να είναι και θέμα απαιτήσεων. Δικών σου απαιτήσεων εννοώ. Επίσης, δοκίμασες ποτέ κάποιο Linux σε αυτό το hardware;
<RODIFIRE_> εχω τωρα ubuntu 14
<NikTh> Στον SSD ;
<RODIFIRE_> ναι μαζι με windows 10
<RODIFIRE_> (αυθεντικα :/  )
<NikTh> Και πάλι δεν εντυπωσιάστηκες όταν άλλαξες από HDD σε SSD; καλά, τα 10αρια ούτως ή άλλως ΟΛΑ αυθεντικά είναι :P
<NikTh> Γιατί εγώ όταν άλλαξα σε SSD νόμιζα ότι ξημέρωσε :P
<RODIFIRE_> χαχα οκ :) :P
<RODIFIRE_> δεν ξερω γιατι τα ubuntu δεν τα δοκιμασα σε hdd
<RODIFIRE_> οποτε δεν ξερω αλλα εχει οντως πολυ γρηγορο boot ta Ubuntu
<NikTh> Ναι, είναι και αυτό. Αν δεν έχεις φάει τον HDD στη μάπα πρώτα, δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά.
<RODIFIRE_> 1 βδομαδα τα εχω :P
<RODIFIRE_> εγω με τους hdd ειχα μονο windows :/
<NikTh> Α, καλορίζικος τότε. Πρώτη φορά εγκατάσταση ή είχες και παλιότερα;
<RODIFIRE_> απο 95 Nομιζω? δεν θυμαμαι (αν και προλαβα "καλα και τα 3,1 Lol)
<NikTh> Για το Ubuntu ρωτάω, πρώτη φορά εγκατάσταση ή είχες και παλιότερα;
<RODIFIRE_> ειχα βαλει τα 12 παλια ομωςτα κρατισα 2 μερες για καποιο λογο επρεπε να κανω φορματ και δεν ξανα εβαλα και Ubuntu , μετα πριν 6 μηνες που πηρα Laptop
<NikTh> Τα 10αρια πως σου φαίνονται; τα Home έχεις ή τα Pro;
<RODIFIRE_> ηθελα παραπολυ να ξανα βαλω γιατι μου αρεσανε αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα τα συκωνει καλα τα ubuntu το Laptop μου οποτε εβαλα xubuntu 6 μηνες τωρα οπου μου αρεσανε πολυ και τωρα που ηρθα ξανα στο Pc Μου εβαλα επιτελους παλι Ubuntu :) :) :)
<RODIFIRE_> τα Home Νομιζω τα εχω απο αυθεντικη αναβαθμηση :/ μαλακια εψαχνα κλειδη χωρις λογο χαχαχα
<RODIFIRE_> καλα ειναι απλα μου την σπαει το αναγκαστικο Update και οτι σου ψαχουλευουν  το pc, ειναι επιτελους καπως smart και εχουν επιτελους store :P
<NikTh> Νομίζεις; δεν ξέρεις δηλαδή στα σίγουρα ποια έκδοση έχεις; μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις ρυθμίσεις αποδοχής (ή όχι) των αναβαθμίσεων; για δοκίμασε.
<RODIFIRE_> δεν ειμαι απολυτος αλλα κατα 99% εχω Ηome δηλαδη ειμαι αρκετα σιγουρος αλλα οχι 100% :P
<RODIFIRE_> απο οσο ειχα διαβασει και στο ιντερνετ ειναι αναγκαστικο :/
<NikTh> Στα Home νομίζω ισχύει αυτό που σε ρώτησα. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις ρυθμίσεις για τις αναβαθμίσεις. Θα τις δεχτείς ΘΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ :P
<RODIFIRE_> μου την σπαει γιατι παω να κανω μια επανεκκηνηση και μου κανει ρυθμησεις :/ το εχω παθει και σε σημειο που βιαζομουν :/ και κατι μηνες τα δουλεψα τα 10 και τωρα ειμαι μονο με ubuntu
<RODIFIRE_> χαχαχα ναι ετσι ακριβως :P
<NikTh> OK, έχω κι εγώ Windows , σε VM βέβαια, αλλά όχι τα 10. Ποτέ. Τα 8.1 έχω και αυτά μόνο για 1-2 εφαρμογές που αναγκάζομαι να χρησιμοποιώ.
<RODIFIRE_> τα windows XP και 7 εχω φαει πολυ στην μαπα μονο :/
<RODIFIRE_> ναι και εγω γιαυτο εχω πλεον τα windows Ηθελα χρονια πολυ να τα παρατησω και πλεον τα καταφερνω χαχα
<George0k00> είχα βάλει win 10 σε vm για δοκιμή, δεν άντεξα, έφυγαν σε δύο βδομάδες :(
<RODIFIRE_> και αφου ειδα οτι ειναι μια εφαρμογη καπως wine για να τρεχει εφαρμογες windows ακομα καλυτερα :P
<NikTh> Ναι, καλές εποχές για την MS αυτές. Πάνε όμως και απ' ότι φαίνεται ανεπιστρεπτί.
<RODIFIRE_> πολυ προβληματα με τα windows δεν αντεχοταν :Ρ
<NikTh> Το Wine δεν τρέχει σωστά και αξιόπιστα κάποιες βασικές εφαρμογές. Προτιμώ VM.
<RODIFIRE_> εγω δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε πολλα σε κανα παιχνιδι viber και ετσι μεχρι στιγμης απλα χαζο κανει την δουλεια του οποτε βολευομαι
<RODIFIRE_> κυριως στο laptop να αλλαξω σε windows 7 μου αργουν του καθονται βαρια :P
<NikTh> Τώρα έχω στο μάτι έναν SSD ακόμη (αυτόν που έδειξα προηγουμένως) και επίσης μια 4αρα μνήμη. Για να μην αλλάξω Laptop ακόμη.
<NikTh> Αναβαθμίζοντας αυτά τα δυο (ειδικά τη μνήμη) θα μπορώ να δώσω στο VM περισσότερη RAM (4GB πχ) και θα είναι κομπλέ (φαντάζομαι).
<RODIFIRE_> εγω σκεφτομαι να κλεισω κανα χρονο και μετα να αγορασω ssd αν εχω λεφτα :P
<RODIFIRE_> τωρα ποσο ειναι το laptop σου?
<George0k00> btw αξίζει να κάνεις αναβάθμιση, άνω των 8 GB  RAM(σε μένα φτάνει τα 16)?
<NikTh> Αναλόγως τι προγράμματα δουλεύεις. Περισσότερη μνήμη πάντως ποτέ δεν έβλαψε κανέναν :P
<NikTh> Εμένα πάει μέχρι 8GB και θέλω να το τελικιάσω.
<RODIFIRE_> σε windows Που εψαχνα για παιχνιδια ειναι το λιγοτερο 16 για ικανοποιητικα ειχα ακουσει αλλα δεν ειχα να βαλω 16 εγω :/ τωρα γενικα δεν ξερω :Ρ
<RODIFIRE_> εγω απλα εχω χαλαστει με τα ubuntu που εγω εχω καποιο προβλημα και οταν μεταφερω αρκετες πχ εικονες μου κολλαει το παραθυρο και πρεπει να το κανω εξαναγκασμο τερματισμου :/ και κατι τετοια
<NikTh> Προσπάθησε εναλλακτικά να αντιγράφεις αρχεία μέσω τερματικού με την εντολή rsync
<RODIFIRE_> Μαλλον δεν ξερω πως πρεπει να το κανω κατι τετοιο :/
<RODIFIRE> εχω και θεμα με το ιντερνετ με κοβεται και με σταματαει το τσατ και δεν ξερω αν εχει στειλει κανεις πριν ξανα συνδεθω :/
<RODIFIRE> και ετσι για να κανω την δουλεια μου μεταφερω λιγα λιγα τα αρχεια :Ρ τεσπα αν βαλω windows 7 vm
<RODIFIRE> θαμπορω να παιζω κανονικα παιχνιδια? η θα εχω θεμα?
<RODIFIRE> μολις τωρα μου εβγαλε ενα σφαλμα καθος ημουν μεσα στα αρχεια και μου εχει εμφανιση λεπτομεριων για το σφαλμα τι πρεπει να κανω? για να κρατησω να δω τι φταιει?
<George0k00> στο vm, τα βαριά παιχνίδια θα έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα
<RODIFIRE> νομιζω μεχρι skyrim θελω να παιζω αλλα κυριως κανα age of empires δυκτιακο :P
<RODIFIRE> problem type = crash Λεει τι πρεπει να κοιταξω να δω τι φταιει? :P ξερει κανεις? :( :) :P
<George0k00> τι ακριβώς λέει το σφάλμα στις λεπτομέρειες?
<RODIFIRE> μου εχει πραγματικα μια τεριαστια λιστα γραφει διαφορα που πρεπει να κοιταξω? εχει διαφορες "κατηγοριες"
<George0k00> δες στο φάκελο/var/crash/ τι αρχεία έχει?
<RODIFIRE> εχει 6 αρχεια και δυο με κλειδαρια
<RODIFIRE> 2 .crash 2 .upload και 2 .uploaded
<George0k00> έχει κανένα που αναφέρει "nautilus"?
<George0k00> δώσε σε τερματικό ls /var/crash/ και πόσταρε τα αποτελέσματα
<RODIFIRE> ναι 3
<RODIFIRE> _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash     _usr_lib_gvfs_gvfsd-mtp.1000.crash _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.upload    _usr_lib_gvfs_gvfsd-mtp.1000.upload _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.uploaded  _usr_lib_gvfs_gvfsd-mtp.1000.uploaded
<George0k00> ωραία, αυτές είναι οι αναφορές, το nautilus είναι η εφαρμογή για τα αρχεία, και το gvfs, σχετίζεται με προσαρτήσεις
<RODIFIRE> και πως μπορω να δω τι μου προκαλεσε αυτο το προβλημα η πως μπορω να το διορθωσω αν καταλαβω τι φταιει? γιατι εχω θεμα με την εφαρμογη αρχεια :/
<George0k00> αυτό είναι το ζόρικο κομμάτι, κάνε report το bug
<RODIFIRE> το εκανα δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω με τα αρχεια μου γιατι τρωει κολλημα :/ :(
<RODIFIRE> επρεπε να μου λεει το crash τι να κανω να το διορθωσω :P :P
<George0k00> να ήταν τόσο έυκολο...
<George0k00> δυστυχώς παρά πέρα δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι
<George0k00> σκεφτώ/γνωρίζω
<RODIFIRE> καταλαβα, ηταν αστειακι πανω στο προβλημα μου lol μακαρι να βρω τι ειναι και να το διορθωσω
<RODIFIRE> παιζει να φταιει και η εγκατασταση? ή οχι?
<NikTh> Παίζει να φταίει το πρόγραμμα αναφοράς σφαλμάτων.
<RODIFIRE> επειδη εγω το εκαψα με ενα προγραμμα των windows 10 αν το εκαψαν με μεγαλη ταχυτητα παιζει να μην εγινε σωστα η εγκατασταση?
<NikTh> Εσύ όντως αντιμετώπισες κάποιο πρόβλημα, ή έτσι σου πέταξε το μήνυμα μόνο;
<RODIFIRE> εγω εχω προβλημα με τα αρχεια οταν μεταφερω, τωρα ομως δεν μεταφερα απλα ειχα ανοιχτα τα αρχεια μου και κοιτουσα, ξαφνηκα εγινε γκρι το παραθυρο και μετα εκλεισε το παραθυρο με τα tabs και μου εβγαλε το σφαλμα
<NikTh> Την αναφορά σφάλματος μήπως την εμφανίζει όταν συνδέεις το κινητό στον υπολογιστή;
<RODIFIRE> τωρα δεν ειχα συνδεση τιποτα αλλα και της 2 με 3 φορες που ετυχε να το συνδεσω οχι δεν μου εβγαλε καποια αναφορα
<NikTh> Μεταφορά από pc σε mobile ( ή το αντίθετο) ;
<RODIFIRE> μεταφορα 3ΤΒ  εσωτερικο απο φακελο σε φακελο
<George0k00> μπορεί το bug του nautilus να ήταν άσχετο και να έχει σχέση το gvfs.
<NikTh> Έχεις 3ΤΒ δίσκο εσωτερικό και μετέφερες αρχεία από τον ένα φάκελο στον άλλο; προσπαθώ να καταλάβω που ακριβώς σου χτύπησε.
<robopal> tou eixe vgalei ena error apo samba
<robopal> ton disko fainetai na ton anoigei san samba share
<RODIFIRE> ναι αυτο ακριβως απο εναν φακελο στον αλλον και αν μεταφερω πολλα αρχεια το παθαινει αλλα τωρα δεν μεταφερα αρχεια που μου εβγαλε το report
<NikTh> Ok, επειδή το Apport (το πρόγραμμα αναφοράς σφαλμάτων) μερικές φορές παθαίνει κοκομπλόκο, ίσως να είναι και false alarm.
<NikTh> Αν θες να το απενεργοποιήσεις ώστε να μη βλέπεις αυτά τα παραθυράκια, υπάρχει τρόπος.
<NikTh> Το άλλο με τα πολλά αρχεία και το κόλλημα θέλει ψάξιμο.
<RODIFIRE> καταλαβα, 1 φορα μου εφμανισε παραθυρο της πρωηγουμενες φορες απλα κολλουσε το παραθυρακη μεταφορας και δεν μπορουσα να χρεισημοποιησω τα αρχεια μου μεχρι να κανω αναγκαστικο τερματισμο και ξανα ανοιγμα
<RODIFIRE> αν τυχη και μου ξανα βγαλει τοτε ισως το βγαλουμε :/
<RODIFIRE> δεν ξερω και τι να ψαξω :/
<NikTh> Όταν μεταφέρεις τόσο όγκο αρχείων, μερικές φορές ο nautilus (ο file manager) χέζεται πάνω του. Όμως η μεταφορά συνεχίζεται background. Μπορεί να βλέπεις γκρι παράθυρο, αλλά να συνεχίζει
<NikTh> να μεταφέρει αρχεία. Το νου σου μη διαλύσεις το δίσκο με τα cold reboots.
<NikTh> Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ πάντα rsync και θα σου προτείνω να κάνεις το ίδιο. Ειδικά για τόσο μεγάλο όγκο αρχείων.
<RODIFIRE> πχ εχω επιλεξει 300φωτο γυρο στα 450ΜΒ και θελω απο τον φακελο που ειναι να τα βαλει στον υποφακελο τοτε γινεται αυτο,θα το κοιταξω να το αφησω καποια φορα οση ωρα θελησει αν και νομιζα οτι τρωει κολλημα.
<RODIFIRE> δεν γινεται γκρι το παραθυρακι μεταφορας απλα σταματαη το πορτοκαλη της μπαρας στην αρχη,και μου γραφει προετημασια μεταφορας (πχ) 800 αρχειων
<NikTh> Κόλλημα όντως τρώει, δεν το νομίζεις, αλλά ίσως τρώει κόλλημα μόνο το γραφικό (UI) και όχι η διεργασία (της αντιγραφής-μεταφοράς) που τρέχει από πίσω.
<RODIFIRE> καταλαβα θα το δωκιμασω την επομενη φορα να το αφησω για λιγο χρονο απλα δεν μπορω να χρησημοποιησω καθολου τα αρχεια δυστιχως :/
<NikTh> Δηλαδή, τι εννοείς "δεν μπορω να χρησημοποιησω καθολου τα αρχεια δυστιχως" ;
<George0k00> Σας αποχαιρετώ, καληνύχτα και καλές αντιγραφές
<RODIFIRE> λοιπον. αφου εχω ανοιχτο το παραθυρο "αρχεια" και εχω πατησει την μετακινηση
<RODIFIRE> τρωει αυτο το κολλημα οπως σου ειπα καιαν παω να συνεχησω σε καποιο αλλο tab
<RODIFIRE> και ετσι τοτε δεν μου δειχνει καθολου τα αρχεια μου
<NikTh> Κάτι άλλο, μην χρησιμοποιείς κατευθείαν μετακίνηση (πχ cut paste) , καλύτερα copy-paste και μετά ,αφού ολοκληρωθεί επιτυχώς, διαγράφεις τα copied αρχεία.
<RODIFIRE> προσπαθησα να κανω πισω μπρος να μπω σε αλλο φακελο αλλα δεν φορτονει τιποτα σαν να ειναι κενος ο φακελος
<NikTh> Ναι, αν κολλήσει το γραφικό , κόλλησε. Δεν κουνιέται. Ίσως μόνο με "σκότωμα" της διεγρασίας να ξεκολλήσει.
<NikTh> Καλύτερα, ίσως , από cold reboot ή shutdown.
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη?
<NikTh> Άλλη φορά όταν κολλήσει ο nautilus άνοιξε ένα τερματικό και δοκίμασε την εντολή : pkill nautilus
<RODIFIRE> οκ θα το δοκιμασω :)
<RODIFIRE> μια απορεια, υπαρχει καποιο μερος που να μπορω να βρισκω ολες της εφαρμογες που τα Ubuntu εχουν? γιατι εχει πολλα που ισως δεν ξερω να τα βρω απο αναζητηση :(
<NikTh> Εφαρμογές; δηλαδή; Apps εννοείς; προγράμματα;
<RODIFIRE> γενικα τα παντα απο προγραμματα μεχρι και οπως της διεργασιες
<NikTh> Υπάρχουν πολλά μέρη, όχι ένα. Θα σου έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις από το φόρουμ, αλλά είναι "κάτω" αυτή τη στιγμή.
<RODIFIRE> γενικα θα ηθελα απο καπου να διαβασω τα πιο συμαντικα που πρεπει να ξερω πχ
<NikTh> Σε Linux/Ubuntu τι εμπειρία έχεις;
<RODIFIRE> καμια :/ το μονο που ξερω ειναι λιγο MS DOS Και αρκετα απο windows (βασικα) γενικα ειμαι "της τεχνολογιας" με "παθος για υπολογιστες" ενας μεγαλος λογος που ηθελα χρονια να εχω Linux
<NikTh> Υπάρχει το Ubuntu Manual , στα Αγγλικά. Η μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη (τουλάχιστον για νέα έκδοση)
<NikTh> http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=en_US
<RODIFIRE> πολλες σελιδες :Ρ θα τα περασω στο tablet μου οταν εχω χρονο να ασχοληθω λιγο
<RODIFIRE> απο ελλινηκα μου ειχε δωσει ενα παιδι απο Ubuntu 10
<NikTh> Ναι αλλά τα 10.04 είναι παλιά. Έχουν λήξει, πολλά από όσα γράφει το εγχειρίδιο ίσως να μην ισχύουν.
<NikTh> Για 10.04 υπάρχει στον ίδιο σύνδεσμο που σου έδωσα, αν αλλάξει τη γλώσσα σε Ελληνικά.
<NikTh> Η μετάφραση της του 14.04 (του εγχειριδίου εννοώ) τώρα γίνεται. Αλλά είναι τεράστια και θέλει χρόνο να ολοκληρωθεί.
<RODIFIRE> γιαυτο το αναφερα να μου πεις αν αξηζει τον κοπο πχ να ξεκινησω απο εκεινο :/
<RODIFIRE> καταλαβα μεχρι τοτε μπορει να μην ειμαι με ubuntu lol :P οχι ενταξει θελω πολυ γενικα να ασχοληθω με linux
<NikTh> Από Αγγλικά πως τα πας; αν τα καταφέρνεις ξεκίνα από 14.04. Ασε το 10.04
<RODIFIRE> (οπως και με προγραμματισμο "ασχετο" ) καλα ειμαι με τα αγγλικα κυριως απο videogames που ασχολουμε πολυ
<RODIFIRE> βγαζω αρκετα κειμενα αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι και το ευκολο κομματι μου :P
<NikTh> Δυστυχώς είναι το φόρουμ (και γενικά η κοινότητα Ubuntu-gr) "down" αυτή τη στιγμή λόγω πρόβλημα στον server. Όταν επανέλθει θα έχεις 100αδες links για να διαβάσεις
<NikTh> Στα Ελληνικά, κατανοητά, απλά, εύκολα.
<NikTh> Υπομονή.
<RODIFIRE> οκ υπομονη :) αυτο το Manual εχει γενικα τα παντα η μονο τα "βασικα" ?
<NikTh> Τα Βασικά. Τα Πάντα τα έχει το φόρουμ (forum.ubuntu-gr.org)
<RODIFIRE> πολλα βασικα εχει :P :P να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα υπαρχει τροπος να ομαδοποιησω της εφαρμογες στο αριστερο ταμπλο?
<RODIFIRE> ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα :Ρ
<NikTh> Ομαδοποιήσεις;
<NikTh> Το αριστερό ταμπλό που λες είναι μια μπάρα αριστερά που πάνω-πάνω έχει το σήμα του Ubuntu;
<RODIFIRE> να εχω μαζι firefox και crome σαν να ειναι φακελος δλδ (εχω συνηθησει απο xubuntu Που ειχα βρει να κανω τετοια πραγματα )
<RODIFIRE> ναι πανω πανω εχει αυτο που κανει αναζητηση
<RODIFIRE> που δεν μπορεις να το μετακηνησεις οπως τα υπολοιπα
<NikTh> Εννοείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο; http://tinyurl.com/jfqsad6
<RODIFIRE> απο οτι καταλαβα ναι κατι τετοιο
<RODIFIRE> να κανω οπως λεει group ολα τα παιχνδια η ολα τα media και ετσι
<NikTh> Δοκίμασε το και αν δουλεύει καλώς. Αν όχι, πιο κάτω στα σχόλια δίνει και τις εντολές απεγκατάστασης.
<RODIFIRE> ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου :)
<NikTh> ;-)
<RODIFIRE> κατι ακομα :( :) :P υπαρχει τροπος να αλλαζω "εικονα" τους φακελους οπως στα windows πχ τον φακελο ταινιες απο τον φακελο μουσικη διαφορετικο? :P
<NikTh> Νομίζω και αυτό γίνεται. Αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ ψαγμένος με το γραφικό περιβάλλον. Κάτι με το /usr/share/icons . Κάτι εκεί πρέπει να πειράξεις
<NikTh> http://tinyurl.com/h9yomft
<RODIFIRE> Μια χαρα θα τα κανω πιο ομορφα τωρα :) :Ρ χαχαχα
<RODIFIRE> ποια Linux Πιστευεις ειναι καλυτερα να δοκιμαζα εγω σαν αρχαριος?
<NikTh> Το Ubuntu είναι μια χαρά για αρχάριους (και για έμπειρους-προγραμματιστές..κλπ).
<NikTh> Παρόμοιο με το Ubuntu (βασίζεται στο Ubuntu στην ουσία) είναι το Linux Mint.
<NikTh> http://linuxmint.gr/
<RODIFIRE> ωραια τοτε (ηθελα να δοκιμασω και τα Linux mint ) δεν ξερω αν γινεται να περασω και τριτο :/
<RODIFIRE> τα xubuntu εμενα μου αρεσαν πολυ διαβαζοντας το manual μαθαινω και για xubuntu ή καμια σχεση ?
<NikTh> To manual επικεντρώνεται στο Ubuntu με Unity (αυτό που έχεις με την μπάρα αριστερά).
<NikTh> Το Xubuntu έχει άλλο γραφικό περιβάλλον (XFCE λέγεται το γραφικό του περιβάλλον).
<RODIFIRE> υπαρχει και γιαυτο κατι? οταν θα ειμαι στο σπιτι της κοπελας μου που σπουδαζει εχω laptop με xubuntu αν ειναι μαθω και απο εκει οταν εχω χρονο lol :)
<NikTh> Δεν είναι τίποτα το δύσκολο νομίζω το γραφικό περιβάλλον του Xubuntu. Μενού είναι με κλικ-expand-κλικ-expand..κλπ
<NikTh> Στα Αγγλικά πάλι, εδώ: http://tinyurl.com/jd6gac9
<RODIFIRE> ναι ηταν πολυ απλλο και ευκολο δνε ειχα θεμα απλα αυτα με τα τερματικα και της εντολες μου θυμηζουν καποιος τα ms dos :P και λεω μηπως ειχε τιποτα γενικα για κατι αλλα οκ :) ριχνω μια ματια το manual απο περιεργια τωρα :P
<NikTh> Τα τερματικά και οι εντολές που λες, είναι σε όλα τα ίδια. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι το γραφικό περιβάλλον και πως ρυθμίζεται το κάθε (γραφικό περιβάλλον) ένα από αυτά.
<RODIFIRE> εγω μαλλον εχω γενικα προβλημα μαλλον με τα ubuntu ομως και με ενα προγραμμα που ηθελα να κωψω για ηχο κλησης και με κολλανε
<NikTh> Δεν έχεις ΕΣΥ πρόβλημα με τα Ubuntu. Ίσως να σου έκατσαν 1-2 στραβές (σε όλα τα λειτουργικά υπάρχουν αυτά, αυτά που λέμε bugs). Ναι και σε Windows.
<NikTh> Με ποιο πρόγραμμα πήγες να κόψεις ήχο; με το audacity;
<NikTh> Αν όχι, τότε δοκίμασε το audacity, είναι αρκετά καλό για τέτοιες δουλειές (και άλλες πιο σύνθετες).
<NikTh> Πρέπει να την κάνω όμως σιγά-σιγά.
<NikTh> Καλό βράδυ και τα ξαναλέμε.
<RODIFIRE> εφυγα απο windows γιαυτο τον λογο για τα προβληματα και ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα με Linux μεχρι στιγμης
<RODIFIRE> ναι αυτο χρησημοποιο
<RODIFIRE> οκ φιλε μου αντε καλο βραδυ και παλι ευχαριστω για ολα :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-20
<robopal> ela kerato
<robopal> <robopal> fuzz poio periodiko palia evaze cd mousikis thimasai?
<robopal> <robopal> htan ena to difwno nomizo, alla kai ena allo den htan?
<robopal> :((
<eiosifidis> robopal: πιστα
<robopal> allo?
<panos_> re paides, mipws kserete pote peripoy tha einai etoimo to ubuntu,gr?
<junka> no
<abramis> κάποιο νέο, πότε θα ξανανοίξει το φόρουμ;
<abramis> μου χάλασε τη ρουτίνα μου, έμπαινα χάζευα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, συμμετείχα που και που αν ήξερα το θέμα ή είχα προσωπική εμπειρία
<abramis> πάει και 1.5+ μήνας. τι έγινε ξέρουμε; αυτό που λέει το κανάλι "λόγω αλλαγής σερβερ" ισχύει ακόμη;
<robopal> nai
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-21
<Jacksparrow7> καλημέρα!
<Jacksparrow7> Υπάρχει στα πλάνα αλλαγή της εμφάνισης, πλατφόρμας ή των δυνατοτήτων του forum;
<NikTh> Jacksparrow7: Όσο γνωρίζω δεν έχει συζητηθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Προταιρεότητα έχει το come back των υπηρεσιών (προπάντων του φόρουμ), τουλάχιστον όπως ήταν.
<NikTh> Έχεις κάτι να προτείνεις;
<glavkos> hallo
<glavkos> http://sciencephoto.wikimedia.gr/2016/02/21/awards-ceremony-espc2015/
<glavkos> λίγο ελεύθερο περιεχόμενο σε μια κοινότητα ελεύθερου λογισμικού
<glavkos> σας περιμένουμε την Παρασκευή στο Δημόκριτο
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας
<RODIFIRE> θα κατι πρωτοτυπο :P :P παλι μου δημιουργησε σφαλμα καθος ημουν στα αρχεια και μου εβγαλε ενα μηνυμα "Συγνωμη το Ubuntu 14.04 παρουσιασε εσωτερικο σφαλμα :/
<RODIFIRE> να πατησω συνεχεια η μπορουμε να δουμε κατι?
<RODIFIRE> το προβλημα δημιρουγηθηκε καθος πηγα να ονομασω εναν φακελο που μολις δημιουργησα με το που πατησα enter που ειχα το ονομα ετοιμο
<RODIFIRE> εγινε γκρι το παραθυρο και μετα απο λιγο εσβηαν ολα τα παραθειρα "αρχεια" και εβγαλε αυτο
<RODIFIRE> ουτε φακελο δεν μπορω πλεον να φτιαξω :P
<robopal> svisto RODIFIRE
<robopal> vale tipota allo
<robopal> exei sovaro provlima
<RODIFIRE> να σβησω τα Ubuntu? μηπως δεν γραφτηκαν σωστα στο dvd? δεν εγινε καλη η εγκατασταση? ξερω γω...
<robopal> vale kati allo.
<RODIFIRE> κριμα ηθελα πολυ ubuntu :(
<robopal> dokimase fedora h opensuse
<RODIFIRE> μαλακια να ειμαι τοσο ατυχος :/ ειναι η ιδια διαδηκασια με τα ubuntu? για εγκατασταση?
<RODIFIRE> και υποστηρηξη που θα μπορω να εχω :/
<robopal> giati exeis twra?
<RODIFIRE> χαχαχα σωστο και αυτο :/ τι να πω :/
<RODIFIRE> οταν ανοιξει το φορουμ λες να καταφερουν πιο ευκολα καποιος να με βοηθησει? :/ τα Linux mint ειναι καλα?
<robopal> oxi
<RODIFIRE> το οχι σε πιο απο τα δυο που ρωτησα παει?  :P σε εχω/σας εχω κουρασει ε? :( :(
<robopal> xtipisan to site tous hackers proxtes
<robopal> asta stin isixia tous ta mint gia tin wra
<RODIFIRE> και αυτο ειναι κακο και για οσους το εχουν εγκατεστιμενο?
<robopal> to sfalma pou exeis einai sovaro kai pisteuw exei na kanei me ton tropo pou kaneis mount ton 3tb disko
<RODIFIRE> εγω απο οταν εκατα εγκατασταση δεν εκανα κατι τα εκανε αυτοματα δεν ξερω
<robopal> vale fedora na doume an douleuei kalitera
<RODIFIRE> https://getfedora.org/el/
<RODIFIRE> απο εδω?
<robopal> de jerw
<RODIFIRE> γκαντεμια :/ τελος παντων θα παω για υπνο τωρα ευχαριστω και παλι για την βοηθεια :) καλο βραδυ
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-17
<JohnCherry> hello guys
<JohnCherry> kano mia erotisi?
<JohnCherry> kano mia erotisi?
<JohnCherry> κανω
<koleygr> Προς αυτους που βοηθανε... συχνα το unity δεν εμφανιζεται στην εκκινηση και καποιες φορες δεν ανοιγει καν τερματικο με ctrl+alt+tab... Το προβλημα ειναι συχνο και η λυση ευκολη... αυτο που μας διαφευγει σε ολους ειναι το μερος που πρεπει να κανουμε
<koleygr> αναφορα για το προβλημα... Τελικά το bug είναι αυτό: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1285444 ... οπότε όποιος εχει το προβλημα ας το αναφερει κι εκει γιατι εχει περασει σε πολλες διανομες
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1285444 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Critical,Triaged]
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-19
<koleygr> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=32582
<koleygr> απλως μηπως και δεν το προσεξε κανεις
<Black_Horseman> i 16.04 einai lts?
<koleygr> ναι
<Black_Horseman> dokimases na kaneis update manually ?
<koleygr> δεν ειναι δικο μου το ποστ
<koleygr> ουτε το εψαξα
<koleygr> υπαρχουν πολυ πιο εμπειροι εδω
<koleygr> και το ανεφερα επειδη ειχε περασει λιγη ωρα και δεν ειδα να του απαντανε
<koleygr> ειναι  αρκετα κοινο το προβλημα
<koleygr> και απ οτι διαβασα εκανε update απο το τερματικο
<Black_Horseman> exw polu kairo na usarw ubuntu...
<koleygr> κι εγω το εχω αραιωσει
<koleygr> αλλα κρατιεμαι σε επαφη απο εδω
<koleygr> κι απο το #ubuntu
<koleygr> απλα τωρα κατι αλλαξε με το apt και δε ρισκαρω να απαντησω
<koleygr> δεν ειναι τιποτα πολυ σπουδαιο
<koleygr> αλλα στο debian που χρησιμοποιω δεν ειναι ετσι
<Black_Horseman> egw eimai se rpm dianomi
#ubuntu-gr 2018-02-12
<dorei> ti prepei na kanw wste otan kolaei o firefox na mhn kolaei olo to gamwubuntu? :S
<dorei> pera apo to na to trexw se docker
<dorei> apo tote poy sto home pc epapsa na xrhsimopoiw opensuse kai to gyrisa se ubuntu
<dorei> einai les kai evala win998
<dorei> fantazomai 8a ftaiei poy einai 10etias to pc m
<dorei> bebaia to suse den exei tetoia prob, mono to ubuntu
<dorei> opote fantazomai 8a ftaiei klassika o composite manager :S
<kerato> kai s emena o firefox sernetai askhma
<kerato> mono o chrome/cromium trexei ypoferta
<dorei> den 8elw na na balw chrome
<dorei> trelenomai
<dorei> akomh kai ta shortcuts einai la8os :S
<dorei> kai mas ta elege kapote kapoios giatros
<dorei> poy to matlab tou kolage to linux
#ubuntu-gr 2018-02-17
<xenial-user> kalhmera pedia
<xenial-user> thelo mia vohtha an mporite?
<xenial-user> :P
<michail50> καλημέρα
<michail50> έχω ένα hp mini intel 1.60 ghz με 1gb ram πιο  ubuntu  να κατεβάσω και να εγκαταστήσω;;;;
